# Cycle Greater Yellowstone - August 2013



## RyleyinSTL (Aug 6, 2012)

Anyone here signed up for Cycle Greater Yellowstone? The wife and I signed up in July. Looks as if it should be well organised and since moving to St. Louis we miss the Rockies so it was a no-brainer.


----------



## 3rensho (Aug 26, 2003)

Wow, this looks awesome! Been to Cody and Yellowstone (for camping), would love a chance to do this. I can't wait to see your ride report. (with pics, naturally)


----------



## Yellowstone cyclist (Aug 23, 2012)

I am registered as well, and I'm told this ride is filling up at a pretty good pace.


----------



## RyleyinSTL (Aug 6, 2012)

Glad to hear that. We convinced some friends to join us and the bother-in-law from Calgary too. Should be a blast!


----------



## Yellowstone cyclist (Aug 23, 2012)

RyleyinSTL said:


> Glad to hear that. We convinced some friends to join us and the bother-in-law from Calgary too. Should be a blast!


Yes, it'll be epic. If the weather here this week is any indication, it'll be great — just need to clear the smoke from the skies. I've heard Calgary and Edmonton are represented in Cycle Greater Yellowstone, and 34 states already.


----------



## El Ciclista (Aug 24, 2012)

Yellowstone cyclist said:


> I'm told this ride is filling up at a pretty good pace.


Do mind telling me how you know this? Just curious.

I've signed up and I'm in Red Lodge so if anyone needs to know about RL, I might be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Yellowstone cyclist (Aug 23, 2012)

El Ciclista said:


> Do mind telling me how you know this? Just curious.
> 
> I've signed up and I'm in Red Lodge so if anyone needs to know about RL, I might be able to point you in the right direction.


My wife is employed by the event


----------



## El Ciclista (Aug 24, 2012)

Yellowstone cyclist said:


> My wife is employed by the event


Thanks

I went to their facebook page and by July 15th they already had 200 people signed up but I couldn't find anything newer than that.


----------



## Yellowstone cyclist (Aug 23, 2012)

El Ciclista said:


> Thanks
> 
> I went to their facebook page and by July 15th they already had 200 people signed up but I couldn't find anything newer than that.


They are solidly past that figure, but there is still plenty of space. They are just beginning full-on marketing and outreach this week by first tapping bicycle clubs. The communities have been hugely supportive and are excited.


----------



## RyleyinSTL (Aug 6, 2012)

I was just checking the weather in Red Lodge and looks perfect! Lows around 8c and highs in the low to mid 20c. No idea if that is typical or not around there. Sounds wonderful at any rate after a summer of hell here in the lower Midwest.



Yellowstone cyclist said:


> Yes, it'll be epic. If the weather here this week is any indication, it'll be great — just need to clear the smoke from the skies. I've heard Calgary and Edmonton are represented in Cycle Greater Yellowstone, and 34 states already.


----------



## El Ciclista (Aug 24, 2012)

Great ride, great people, great time.


----------



## johnlh (Sep 12, 2008)

Were you delayed/re-routed by the fires in the area?


----------



## El Ciclista (Aug 24, 2012)

The fire outside Red Lodge closed the highway up to Beartooth pass and we had to stay an extra day in Cody, where they put together a 50mile ride in the Cody area. When we got to Red Lodge on Saturday, instead of Friday, the fire was under control and the highway was open. 

Unfortunately, fires are just a fact of life in the fire-prone West.


----------

